# Crypt IDs please?



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Got a couple of crypts. Not great photos, hopefully they're good enough though. I'm especially interested in what the first one is:










and:


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like _Cryptocoryne lucens_

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=196&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

That's what I was hoping!

Now, the link you posted is to Cryptocoryne x willisi lucens - is that the same as C. lucens? or are they just very similar?

(very new to crypts here!)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Cryptocoryne x willisi lucens_ is the correct name.

I think it's a bit early to peg the other one.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok, cool, thanks guys!


----------

